# Interesting Pinesol Discovery



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got a jar of Pinesol and set it in the Texas sun, kinda like makin sun tea. 
To my surprise, bodies stripped in a matter of an hour or so.
Some bodies, with certain paints, were a bit more stubborn.
So, I dropped em into the brew, and forgot about them, for a week.










Real racers prefer Newman's Own Salsa. 
A day would have been enough, but a week was better.
These cars turned out okay, maybe a little discoloration, but the paint was GONE.










And the silver finally stripped off the Corvettes.










The glow in the dark one on the right didn't really like the Pinesol bath.
I mean, it kinda looks like the liquid Terminator that got the explosive charge in the gut.










The paint came off though. :thumbsup:

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pinesol is funny stuff. Too much of a good thing ain't good no more!!! You now have a glow in the dark blob!!! :lol: It does still glow, right? :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dude, where's my car?*



NTxSlotCars said:


>


Whoa! So, like we were up at Tahoe, like skiing. And the sun like melted the snow while we were like on the runs. Then we like had some brews ya know. So like, the snow had totally frozen and my door locks were like frozen. Whoa, it was totally bogus, dude! So my bro, hitter, says _dude, my dad used his lighter on frozen locks back in the day man_. So, like I tried it and the whole car went up! Whoa! It was like epic!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Whoa! So, like we were up at Tahoe, like skiing. And the sun like melted the snow while we were like on the runs. Then we like had some brews ya know. So like, the snow had totally frozen and my door locks were like frozen. Whoa, it was totally bogus, dude! So my bro, hitter, says _dude, my dad used his lighter on frozen locks back in the day man_. So, like I tried it and the whole car went up! Whoa! It was like epic!


LOL Russ, 

Whoa epic...hahahaha nice story Dude.

Bob...some AW Sand Vans of mine got soaked for a week and grew humps on the hood areas...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Reminds me of the childrens song:

BobZilla's Sand Van has 5 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 5 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 5 humps
So go Zilla Go

BobZilla's Sand Van has 4 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 4 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 4 humps
So go Zilla Go

BobZilla's Sand Van has 3 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 3 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 3 humps
So go Zilla Go

BobZilla's Sand Van has 2 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 2 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 2 humps
So go Zilla Go

BobZilla's Sand Van has 1 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 1 humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has 1 humps
So go Zilla Go


BobZilla's Sand Van has no humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has no humps
BobZilla's Sand Van has no humps

So now Zilla's SandVan is GOOP


refer to this: http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/a012.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, the Vette glob still glows in the dark.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, the Vette glob still glows in the dark.


Got any pics of it......GLOWING?

plymouth71 have never tried to make goop from AW plastic...Hmmmmm

Bob...I have glow in the dark paint...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Very kewl stuff !

Bear likey :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Newman's Own ???.....*

... in *TEXAS ? ?* ... really?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> www.northtexasslotcars.com


May be too late to add a wing, I'm jus saying...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like a Chevy Pork Rind. :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While the snap on body design may be trashed, I bet you could post it and run it on a T jet!! :lol:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> While the snap on body design may be trashed, I bet you could post it and run it on a T jet!! :lol:


Would that make it "MINTY"?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

resinmonger said:


> Would that make it "MINTY"?


more like extra crispy 

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Looks like a Chevy Pork Rind. :lol:


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, mmmmmmmmmmmm, mmmmmmmmmmmm Porkrinds rule!

Bob...never had a glow in the dark rind...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL! I havent had pork rinds in a long time!! I ll go and get some!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Wes get the hot pork rinds. lp


----------



## TopDogger (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks like the glow-in-the-dark body died happy. I see a big smile. 

Of course it looks like the grin found on a skull, but it is still a grin.

I suppose I should stop using Pinesol as a mounthwash. It does kinda burn when I gargle with it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I guess I have to say it (I know some of you are thinking it) PUT THAT GLOW IN THE DARK RARE CORVETTE ON EBAY.
You can list it and attach it to charity, for like, homeless dogs and cats. and list in your description that its all in fun and going to 100% charity. Listing is free right now.

hehehe, zilla has humps hehe hehe hehehe (Beavis and Butthead)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Hey Wes get the hot pork rinds. lp


Done!! Yummy!! LOL!

Wes


----------

